# No pkg(8) database found



## Elimelech (Nov 15, 2014)

If you are installing from a disk FreeBSD 10.1 can not install packages with KDE. After installing the kernel package manager pkg, I go `bsdconfig`, select a package, and I get:

```
No pkg (8) database found
```


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 15, 2014)

Check the FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE Errata, there is a note on bsdconfig(8) and pkg(8).


----------



## Elimelech (Nov 15, 2014)

How to install packages from the disk:

Mount the dvd to the /dist directory: `# mkdir -p /dist`.
`# mount -t cd9660 /dev/cd0 /dist`
To install a package, run `# env REPOS_DIR=/dist/packages/repos pkg install xorg`.
To view the list of available packages on the DVD, run `# env REPOS_DIR=/dist/packages/repos pkg rquery "%n"`.


----------

